# Can Someone Shed Some Light For Me?



## OklahomaLEO (Jan 29, 2005)

Dear Group:

 While I have been a frequent visitor to this wonderful site, tonight will mark my very first "posting" within this forum. In doing so, it is my hope that perhaps one of you might be able to "shed some light", and perhaps provide some much needed insight on the hiring process here in Massachusetts.

 As a former full-time Oklahoma Police Officer currently residing in Massachusetts, I have spent the past (4) years striving to break into law-enforcement here within the Commonwealth. However, I must say that I had never heard of, nor could I have possibly fathomed a "hiring process" so incredibly complicated as that rendered by the "Civil Service Commission" here in Massachusetts.

 When I first relocated to MA (4) years ago with my now "ex-wife" who desired to relocate to her "home state", I felt quite confident at the time that it wouldn't take me anytime at all before I was "back in blue", and enjoying a successful career in law-enforcement here within the Commonwealth. Sadly however I could not have been more wrong.

 In Oklahoma, as with seemingly every other state, when an agency has an "opening", each individual agency is responsible for establishing their own "hiring process", establishing their own "criteria" enabling them to select, hire, and train those candidates that they feel would be best fitting to the agency. Out here however, at least for me&#8230;it is like a different world&#8230;and I am quickly losing hope.

 After (4) long years of waiting, I have seen my marriage collapse, and my once "positive" outlook on life tainted. Therefore, and with truly nothing to keep me here except a sincere desire to forge a life for myself here in Massachusetts, in a career in which I loved and miss dearly&#8230;I have given myself until July before giving up on Massachusetts.

 I choose July for several reasons&#8230;.one being that if all else fails, and I elect not to return to Oklahoma, I know that having been offered a spot within the January Academy of the New York City Police Department, and only declining based upon the $25K starting salary&#8230;I know that I would still have the option of attending the next Academy slated for July.

 However my question, and not quite fully understanding just how "Civil Service" works out here is this:

 This afternoon I learned from a very good friend of mine who happens to be a full-time Police Officer within the City in which I claim "residency" that the Department is getting ready to hire (10) new officers. As of this writing, and with NO VET status, I am currently #25 on the list. Would it be too far of a stretch to think, and too much to hope that after all this time I might finally get a "card" which would enable me to compete within this upcoming "hiring"?

 Any insight, and/or "words of wisdom" would be most appreciated!


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Friggin women will do it to ya every time...

Good Luck. You'll get a job SOONER or later.....


Sorry couldn't resist. Sounds like you'll get a card but theres some numbers ahead of you..try Southern New Hampshire also.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SOONER, ha ha, good one! :mrgreen:

Depending on your age and many other factors, it's hard to say whether or not you will ever get a civil service job in MA as a police officer. However, there are a few non-civil service departments in the state as well. In the past few years, have you ever applied to any of those?

To be honest, I really don't know if any department here would accept an OK academy; it would have to measure up to MCTC standards... that might be something you'd want to check into.

Best of luck to you...


----------



## OklahomaLEO (Jan 29, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> SOONER, ha ha, good one! :mrgreen:
> 
> Depending on your age and many other factors, it's hard to say whether or not you will ever get a civil service job in MA as a police officer. However, there are a few non-civil service departments in the state as well. In the past few years, have you ever applied to any of those?
> 
> ...


 Hello, and thank you for your response. I have checked with the MCTC and while you are correct in that there is currently no reciprocity agreement between the two states, I continue forward trying to hang on to the thin thread of hope remaining.
As for my age, I'm 35. The city in which I claim residency here in MA currently has no upper age limit requirement, so I am hoping that perhaps luck may finally be on my side.
On the other hand, should all else fail...NYPD has already accepted me, and I was under 35 at the time of my initial filing...and I have been told that they would still take me. Oklahoma, having already been a full-time officer there, and a member of the 
Pension Board...I could return there...
I just don't want to spend another year...time that I can't get back trying to achieve something here that I would be better off going somewhere else for.....


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

If your marriage is over, why would you want to stay here? 
The weather sucks, it's tough to get a job, and if you do get one...you will see that policing here is not the same as it is in OKlahoma.

I was born, raised, and lucky enough to land a job in Mass. I wouldn't have stayed if I didn't have a large family living here. If I were you... I would head home, or south, or west. They're all hiring.

Unless of course there's still hope for you marriage.8O


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

Clouseau said:


> If your marriage is over, why would you want to stay here?
> Unless of course there's still hope for you marriage.8O


that sounded kinda of harsh.. :/


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Clouseau said:


> If your marriage is over, why would you want to stay here?
> The weather sucks, it's tough to get a job, and if you do get one...you will see that policing here is not the same as it is in Oklahoma.


I agree. 
I was born and raised in Mass, I watched myself grow older and never getting the call for any MA PD even after scoring 100's on the cc test. I moved out of state applied to a select few "premier" popo depts and had a full time PD job within 6 months. :rock:The weather alone is enough to high tale it out of Mass. :sh:


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

If there is nothing keeping you here other than chasing a dream, do what's best for you. Think weather, cost of living, size of dept., retirement, level of activity, etc. At 35 y.o.a., N.Y.P.D. is not a good starting point. South, West or back where the buffalo roam may be your best option, where they will accept you as a lateral or give you credit for past employment.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

OklahomaLEO said:


> Dear Group:
> 
> This afternoon I learned from a very good friend of mine who happens to be a full-time Police Officer within the City in which I claim "residency" that the Department is getting ready to hire (10) new officers. As of this writing, and with NO VET status, I am currently #25 on the list. Would it be too far of a stretch to think, and too much to hope that after all this time I might finally get a "card" which would enable me to compete within this upcoming "hiring"?
> 
> Any insight, and/or "words of wisdom" would be most appreciated!


Somebody correct me if this info is wrong, but from what I remember, I believe that the Civil Service system will allow your City to look at *three* candidates in order to get one? Therefore, you would at least get an interview being #25 (with thirty pool candidates to choose from, by law).

If I were you, my emphasis would be on getting a good read on the situation from your friend and full-time P.O. in your City, as well as some realistic information from him.
It never hurts to put a face with your name either, by having your friend arrange a meeting between you and the Department's Background Investigator. S/He is "the Gatekeeper"...and has the most hiring influence at this stage of the process. I'm sure your P.O. friend has already done you the favor of putting in a good word about you to this person. This meeting would be to 'animate your resume', so to speak, by tactfully asserting your prior experience and other positives to the Department...in other words, get yourself noticed.

Civil Service candidates get skipped all the time during hirings and promotions...some for good reasons, and some unfairly. *It is up to* *you, and your connection on the job,*
*to give the Department a good enough reason to hire you over the competition.*

All the Best!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

The CS "formula" for new hires is 2N+1. Therefore, if the city intends to hire 10 new officers, then cards must be mailed to 21 candidates. "N" is the number of potential new hires.


----------



## OklahomaLEO (Jan 29, 2005)

Buford T said:


> If there is nothing keeping you here other than chasing a dream, do what's best for you. Think weather, cost of living, size of dept., retirement, level of activity, etc. At 35 y.o.a., N.Y.P.D. is not a good starting point. South, West or back where the buffalo roam may be your best option, where they will accept you as a lateral or give you credit for past employment.


I do appreciate your response, and I do have much to consider. Having been a Police Officer for (8) years prior to relocating to MA...I began my career in Dallas before heading back home to Oklahoma where my family resides, where I served for (3).

Here in Massachusetts, this is where "American Policing" first began, and I have always felt that the quality of training, along with the other "incentives" (ie: Details, Quinn Bill...etc.)...far surpass the vast majority of the midwestern states.

When I first visited Massachusetts prior to relocation, I came out here as a Police Officer, and I was most impressed by the quality, and professionalism of the officer's within this state that I happened to meet. I just never realized the complexity of breaking into law-enforcement out here.

As of this writing, NYPD is getting more and more appealing to me, as I know that their Academy is one in which Massachusetts would accept. And should I elect to pursue a position with the NYPD, in the back of my mind I feel that I would always love to return to Massachusetts should an opportunity ever present itself.

If there is anyone here interested in working in Oklahoma, I know of several outstanding agencies that are hiring now, and I know of many more that will be hiring within the very near future.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

OklahomaLEO said:


> As of this writing, NYPD is getting more and more appealing to me, .


The only happy NYPD cops I know are the guys in the academy, and the guys with 20 years on the job...because they're leaving. They work one of the toughest beats, are the lowest paid, have to room with others because of the outrageous rents, are not backed by the administration, {They welcome citizen complaints} you have to walk the beat for a few years etc. Talk to a few guys that work the job before you make the move.

I'm telling you this because of your age, and the fact that you've been a cop.
If you're doing this just for the academy so you can transfer back to Mass, be careful you don't get "stuck" there.

If you were 21 and wanted to try it for a few years, I'd say go for it. You however are in a different position.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

DON'T GIVE UP HOPE!8 years is good. Not sure where in the People Republic of Assachusetts you live but try NH. Pelham is giving a test Sunday, Manchester, Londonderry, Concord, Hudson are all hiring in the next months or so. (Got the apps. in front of me) Try a campus PD. It will keep you in the LE grove while waiting for a towm/city to hire you. If you are waiting for Civil Service to help ya, YOU ARE SCREWED! Trust me I've been divorce, and CS is worse! 

Hang in there OKLE. I beleive that NH training and stanard willlaccpet most states. You may need to take the 100hr law package.

Good luck bro!


----------



## OklahomaLEO (Jan 29, 2005)

Dear Group:

After YEARS of waiting, and as luck would have it...I did indeed FINALLY receive a card from the Fall River Police Department; signed the list advising that I would indeed accept employment; attended an "orientaion" where at which time I was given a "background packet"; completed and turned in the packet; and now I am scheduled to appear before the oral board this Wednesday June 14th at 1300hrs.

My question for you, and not knowing exactly how Massachusetts works...is what can I expect here? I have heard conflicting stories....I have heard that everyone that fills out/completes the "background packet" gets an interview. To me that just doesn't sound right?? Would you perhaps have any insight as to what I can expect while appearing before the board? 
I am excited, but nervous as hell!

Thanks!


----------

